# Scolopendra madagascariensis



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

I have what I believe is a Scolopendra madagascariensis but I've also read a few things about this species only being recorded once and that there is most likely no such thing, in the hobby at least.
That's all well and good and I'm honestly not fussed if what I have isn't but I would like to know what it is if that is the case.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

The centipede in question....









If more pictures are needed of anything specific let me know. Cheers.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

I'm not into centipedes - but looks identical to me? This was found in my bed in Madagascar (shudder)


----------



## Lurchenstien (Mar 29, 2013)

Pretty sure I've seen this somewhere, I'll see if I can find it in a bit.


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

I've had one of these for just over a year now, it's one of my favourite peeds. I'm not sure if it is actually s.madagascariensis, there was a thread about it once on arachnoboards a while ago. To be honest though, it doesn't bother me if it's mislabled as its a very active bright coloured pede, I'd recommend them to anyone:2thumb:


----------

